# What's your weapon of choice?



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

My dad used to hunt when I was young. He had a .30-06, can't remember the brand/model or anything else other than that it only had open sites. When I was 12 I wanted to take up hunting and put the time into the hunters safety course (we had to drive back from LA for me to take one of the classes on a Saturday in order for me to pass)

About six years ago my brother-in-law got back into hunting and has subsequently built our group. He started with a .308 which both my younger brother then picked up and later I bought a Remington 700ADL in .308 and fitted it with a Nikon 3x9 scope.

Since getting back on the hunt we have harvested several elk, most at ranges of 200-400 yards. Last year, my first year hunting for my first muley gave me a shot at about 15 yards. Although he was only a two-point, he was my first buck and I had an even greater time hunting with my 12-yr-old for that experience.

That all being said; what is everyone's weapon of choice for hunting muleys/elk speaking of the general any-weapon seasons?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

50cal smokepole is my weapon of choice for deer or elk. After that I'd say my 7STW for elk, and I cant remember the last time I shot a deer with a centerfire rifle. I like .243 and 270 for antelope though.


-DallanC


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

A very timely post. I love my .300 Win Mag, and I've just gotten another opportunity to buy another really nice one at a good price. I'm trying to decide if I need 2 guns of the same caliber.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It depends on the season with what weapon is my favorite or go to one at the time. 

For muzzle loader season I prefer my .54 Thompson Center Renade shooting 430 grain maxi balls over 90 grains of powder. I have a .50 caliber inline that likes 300 grain Thor bullets over 90 grains of powder but I like the side lock better. 

For rifle seasons I'll take my .340 Weatherby shooting 225 grain Barnes TTSX bullets at 3000 fps, or a .25-06 that I purchased last year but haven't taken a animal with it yet. But that will change next year. Now if I want to use a pistol I'll pull out my Thompson Center Contender in 7-30 Waters shooting a 120 grain Nosler or Barnes bullet.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

For deer and elk under 600 yards with a 150-165 grn bullet there is nothing better than a 30-06, I wouldn't hesitate to hit a bear or moose with a 180-220 grn bullet either but will likely never have the need nor desire to hunt them.

If someone is recoil shy or wants a lighter rifle then the 270 also works well for deer and elk, but you are limited on heavier bullet weights.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunt with a sporterized mauser chambered in 30-06 that belonged to my Dad. I've replaced his old 4x Weaver scope, but still use the rifle. 

I have also chased deer with a 50 caliber Thompson Center Hawkin I built from a kit, and a 45 # Bear recurve shooting wooden shaft arrow.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

225 Gr Hornady Bullet 

Browning A-Bolt .338 Win Mag (OPS Muzzlebrake)

Favorite non black powder gun I own.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

50 caliber traditional muzzleloader. Ideally with super cold temperatures. I think I have only ever killed one deer with a centerfire and that has been over 20 years ago. I do have a cow elk tag for the south slope yellowstone unit, week of thanksgiving. I will be using my .270 winchester for that and am pretty excited.

Cheddar.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I started out with my grandfathers 30-30. Then I bought my own savage 30-06. The gun shot straight but did not fit me well at all. Always left a bruise on my arm and check.
I now have a Weatherby Mark 5, 7mm rem. mag. and love the gun. I use it for everything I hunt.
I did have a really hard time not going with the 300 win. mag. when I was shopping for a new rifle.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have to make a tough choice every time I head for the woods. I'm blessed to have a rifleman's pantry that I've collected over the years. The most common choices seem to be my 25-06 Ackley and my 7MM Dakota. I added choices this year in 280 Ackley and 257 Roberts that might get some love. I'm feeling the need to take the Roberts on a whitetail hunt.-----SS


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

When I bought my rifle I was hooked on a 7mm mag. When I went to look at them the guy behind the counter asked me why a 7 mag and my answer was it shoots fast and flat. He then asked me why not a 7mm ultra mag. That blew my mind. I had never herd of an ultra mag. So I went home and started looking at ballistics. To my amazement there was also a 300 ultra mag and a 338 ultra mag. After studying the ballistics and the availability of factor ammo in the small towns around where I hunt I chose the 300RUM. Fast flat and very accurate. Never looked back. I will say one downside is it is a little big for deer closer than 300 yards. The bullet passes through and personally I dont think it delivers as much energy as I thought it would, but still gets the job done. It dont ruin a lot of meat on a deer under 300 yards it just blows through them. Not enough of a down side to make me want another gun for deer though. If I was to buy one just for deer I would look hard at a 270. Thats my 2cents.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If hunting with rifle, a 7mm for elk sized animals and a .270 for deer sized.

My preference is archery though for both.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Like GaryFish I also hunt with a sporterized mauser chambered in .30-06. It was my grandpa's deer rifle and he passed it on to me. I've thought about moving on to other rifles but I can see no purpose to now. This gun has it all. Aesthetics, accuracy, sentimental value, and the price was just right . I've thought about getting one of the faster, flatter magnums but the truth of the matter is the .30-06 can outshoot the majority of hunters out there with their average shooting skills and the vast majority of big game animals are killed south of 300 yards anyway. I've never had to shoot past 300 yards yet. 

I hear a common rule of thumb thrown around a lot that 300 yards is probably a good max distance for your average Joe hunter that doesn't shoot all that often or roll his own ammo and have top shelf optics and equipment. Even though I've never shot a whole heck of a lot and I am what most people would consider an average shooter I always thought that 300 yards was a pretty conservative max distance to saddle myself with and that I could easily stretch it out a little further than that if I needed to. That was until just the last couple days where I actually sat down and attempted to shoot a 3 shot group at 300 yards. I was surprised at how small the target becomes at that range even with a 3x9 scope cranked to 9 power, and how difficult it becomes to keep the shakey crosshairs settled on that small target. After shooting my 3 shot group and then going downrange to check how I did I came to the realization that 300 yards probably is the furthest I should attempt to be pushing it. The 06 has more than enough poop to get the job done at 300 yards. Unless a guy is a significantly better shot than me all he is doing with a big magnum is spending more on ammo and needlessly abusing himself with more recoil for a little more horsepower that he can't even effectively utilize.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

.270 WIN is my all time favorite rifle to take into the woods for Utah Big Game.

If we're just talking favorites, then my Ruger 10/22 is probably my absolute favorite...I could shoot the ticks off the deer with that thing.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I shoot a 270. If I was going to buy a new deer gun, I think I would do a 270 wsm. If I was going to buy a new elk (and bigger) gun I would do a 300 win mag, or a 300 wsm (still trying to make up my mind)


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I started out with a .270 WSM when I was 12 but I was always jealous of my dads Remington model 7 in 30-06 and wanted one of my own. The Christmas before my younger brother turned 12 he got to inherit the .270 and my dad bought me a used model 7 off of KSL. Since then my dad did the same thing for my younger brother and upgraded him to a model 7 as well. I have to say that I have loved having a pump rifle.


----------

